# Need Pics Of Mills & Lathes Mounted On Tool Chests.



## omni_dilletante (Dec 23, 2015)

I am faced with a move to a location with a much smaller shop space.  Right now I have a Hardinge UM and South Bend Heavy 10.  I will need machines that use space more efficiently.

I am looking for pictures of lathes and mills mounted on tool chests for ideas on how I can make the most use of the space I will have.  Google did not provide me with the pictures I was hoping for.  I hope this group might be able to help.

I would like to have a 12x24 lathe and mill with a table ~8x30; so I am looking for medium sized machines on tool chests.  

I look at some mills on pedestals and think I could mount them on a narrow pedestal and put tool chests on either side to use the space under the table.

I do not plan on putting the lathe/mill directly on the tool chest.  More like welding up a frame that supports the machine and provides tool storage underneath.

I am 6'4" tall, so I normally put machines on blocks to raise them 6"-10".  So the fact the tool chest will raise the machine will not be a problem.  In fact I am willing to cut off the bottom drawers of a tool chest to make it fit.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Dec 23, 2015)

heres my 600 lb griz on a homemade cabinet with heavy duty casters.
just ask if you need measurements... i am 6' and this is comfortable
Dan


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 19, 2016)

I JUST MOUNTED MY PM-727M MILL ON A BABY VIDMAR CABINET . 
THE BOX IS BUILT LIKE A TANK AND HAS NO TROUBLE SUPPORTING THE WEIGHT . 

THE WIDTH , DEPTH & HEIGHT ARE PERFECT FOR MY NEEDS AND THE STORAGE 
I GAINED IS WORLD CLASS .


----------



## great white (Jan 19, 2016)

My atlas th42 on an old medical scanner cart:




Started out like this:







Little bigger than what you're looking at, but close.

Most guys I've seen use tool boxes aren't actually using tool boxes. They build a frame, drop the boxes in the frame and make a sturdy top.

I have seen at least one guy use one of those butcher block style workbench tool boxes though. Bolted it right to the harwood top...


----------



## astroracer (Jan 20, 2016)

This is my old Smithy Combo sitting on a Harbor Freight 44" roller.


 There is a TON of storage in those drawers and it keeps everything clean and dust free.


The lower drawer holds the rotary tables and vises with no problem.
 You can see the 18" add on I threw on there as well. I actually have drawers that are empty and waiting for something to fill them. 
Mark


----------

